# Safe Sites to Download Softwares



## Senex (Jan 31, 2018)

Over about the last year I have been researching which sites are safe to download apps from, and which have a reputation for malware. I have used these websites for checking them:

http://www.unmaskparasites.com/
http://www.unmaskparasites.com/security-report/
http://www.urlvoid.com/
https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/download.cnet.com
https://www.scamvoid.com/check/jaleco.com/
https://www.scamadviser.com/

If anyone is interested I will provide the list.


----------

